#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Snuffelsite en mail

## 4uss

[FONT=Verdana]Twee opmerkingen:

1:
snuffelsite.nl komt uit op licht-geluid.nl/ en niet op licht-geluid.nl/snuffelsite. Dat lijkt me niet te kloppen.

2:
E-mail op licht-geluid.nl lijkt niet goed te werken. Mail naar admin@licht-geluid.nl wordt gebounced met de volgende melding:

[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana]Technical details of permanent failure: [/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana]Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 Sender has no A or MX DNS records. ey-out-1920.google.com 4uss.com  (state 14).[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Kan even niet bedenken waarom het niet werkt, als hij zegt dat ik geen MX-record heb klopt dat niet, want die heb ik wel op mijn domein, en GMail heeft hoe dan ook een MX-record. Ergens lijkt de ontvangende SMTP-server de plank mis te slaan[/FONT].

----------


## admin

[FONT=Verdana]Gertjan,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]snuffelsite.nl is bij deze opgelost. Dank voor je melding![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Mail naar admin@licht-geluid.nl lijkt hier gewoon te werken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik zal nog wat andere testen doen. Zou jij het ook nog eens willen proberen?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Mocht je weer (nog steeds) een error krijgen dan graag het volledige gebounce-de (is dit goed nederlands ?) bericht naar info at licht min geluid punt nl.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Alvast bedankt.[/FONT]

Sijbe.

----------


## renevanh

> [FONT=Verdana]
> [/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana][/FONT][FONT=Verdana] 550 550 Sender has no A or MX DNS records. ey-out-1920.google.com 4uss.com  (state 14).[/FONT]



Cool, hoe krijgt ie hem dan terug naar een @gmail.com adres...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> [FONT=Verdana]Gertjan,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]snuffelsite.nl is bij deze opgelost. Dank voor je melding![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Mail naar admin@licht-geluid.nl lijkt hier gewoon te werken.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Ik zal nog wat andere testen doen. Zou jij het ook nog eens willen proberen?[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Mocht je weer (nog steeds) een error krijgen dan graag het volledige gebounce-de (is dit goed nederlands ?) bericht naar info at licht min geluid punt nl.[/FONT]
> 
> ...



gebouncte, wegens C-in Fokschaap?

enne, test 123 loopt via xs4all SMTP wel weg...

----------


## 4uss

Inmiddels nog een keer getest, en de mail komt nu wel aan bij admin... probleem is dus op wonderbaarlijke wijze uit zichzelf opgelost.

----------

